
Present presentation even in the absence of projector - deepsadhi
https://github.com/deepsadhi/presentation2.0
======
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
deepsadhi
thanks, posted it :)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11438232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11438232)

